# Iowa



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Post to this thread.

~Chuck


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

I am in the Quad City area. Willing to be a sub as far away as Iowa City/Dubuque/Muscatine.


----------



## Hawkz (Nov 6, 2002)

I live in the eastern Iowa region, could help out anyone nearby. Here is my email accounts/ [email protected] or [email protected] Willing to help anytime!!!


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

I am in Winterset, bout 40 miles out of Des Moines. 
Would be willing to help out within a reasonable distance.
[email protected]
[email protected] Its the wifes but most readily checked 
Mark Kemery


----------



## captdevo (Nov 10, 2000)

Ft. Madison, Burlington, Keokuk, Iowa.

Macomb, Galesburg, Il.


----------

